# Muuta joukkoliikenteest > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HKL: HKL:n internetsivut ovat uudistuneet

## RSS

Vuodenvaihteen organisaatiouudistuksen myt mys HKL:n internetsivut ovat uudistuneet. HKL toimii jatkossa raitio- ja metroliikenteen tuottajana sek ratojen, asemien ja terminaalien rakentajana ja yllpitjn. HKL:n internetsivut osoitteessa www.hkl.fi keskittyvt jatkossa esit-telemn nit HKL:n ydintoimintoja sek HKL: tynantajana.

  Vuoden 2010 alussa toimintansa aloittava uusi HSL Helsingin seudun liikenne -kuntayhtym hoitaa jatkossa joukkoliikenteen suunnittelun, tilaamisen ja matkustajaviestinnn. Aikataulu- ja lipputiedot sek muut joukkoliikennematkan kannalta trket tiedot lytyvt jatkossa HSL:n sivuilta osoitteesta www.hsl.fi.



Lue koko uutinen HKL:n sivuilta...

----------


## Albert

Hyvin alkaa HSL:n puolella. Raitiovaunuaikatauluissa _e = ei matalalattiabussi_ ja 
_Linjalla ei kytss matalalattiabusseja._
Kuvanneekohan HSL:n suhtautumista raitioteihin yleens.

----------


## ess

> Hyvin alkaa HSL:n puolella. Raitiovaunuaikatauluissa _e = ei matalalattiabussi_ ja 
> _Linjalla ei kytss matalalattiabusseja._
> Kuvanneekohan HSL:n suhtautumista raitioteihin yleens.


Tuskin raitiolinjoilla on paljoa matalalattiabusseja kytss.

----------


## Miska

> Hyvin alkaa HSL:n puolella. Raitiovaunuaikatauluissa _e = ei matalalattiabussi_ ja 
> _Linjalla ei kytss matalalattiabusseja._
> Kuvanneekohan HSL:n suhtautumista raitioteihin yleens.


Eiks tuo sama "vika" ollut nettiaikatauluissa jo ennen HSL:n sivujen avaamistakin? Aikataulut on ksittkseni siirretty aika lailla sellaisinaan tuonne HSL:n sivustolle.

----------


## aki

Laitoinpa jo palautteen HSL:lle tuosta "e=ei matalalattiabussi" jutusta ja samalla mainitsin ett nyt kaikki arkipivien lhdt on merkitty e-tunnuksella vaikka HKL:n sivuilla oli mys matalat lhdt merkitty! Saapa nhd milloin nuo pikkukmmit sivuille korjataan, mutta kuten jo toisessa viestiketjussa mainitsin, niin todella selket sivut joilta aikataulut ja lippujen hinnat lytyvt helposti eik tarvitse en erikseen hakea Helsingin sisisten linjojen aikatauluja HKL:n sivuilta.

----------


## Kaid

> Eiks tuo sama "vika" ollut nettiaikatauluissa jo ennen HSL:n sivujen avaamistakin? Aikataulut on ksittkseni siirretty aika lailla sellaisinaan tuonne HSL:n sivustolle.


Oli. Saman vian olen huomannut mys useammankin linjan pyskkiaikatauluissa.

----------


## wade

Juu, raitiovaunujen e:ll merkittyj vuoroja liikennitiin jo HKL:n mielest ei-matalalattiabusseilla...

Toinen juttu on, ett HSL:n sivuilta nyttisi kokonaan puuttuvan ainakin 67X:n, 68X:n ja aamuylinjojen aikataulut - sek Helsingin sisisten, ett seutulinjojen.

EDIT: Poikkeusliikennetiedotuksen mukaan ensi yn 0.12 Leppvaarasta lhtev 24T on peruttu liikenneonnettomuuden takia eli eip vissiin tarvitte sitkn bussia menn odottelemaan sinne, jos jo nyt tiet, ett siell tulee tapahtumaan jotain...

----------


## aki

> EDIT: Poikkeusliikennetiedotuksen mukaan ensi yn 0.12 Leppvaarasta lhtev 24T on peruttu liikenneonnettomuuden takia eli eip vissiin tarvitte sitkn bussia menn odottelemaan sinne, jos jo nyt tiet, ett siell tulee tapahtumaan jotain...


Samasta syyst nyttisi olevan peruttu mys linjan 270N lht 23.05 Tuomarilasta tn iltana! On kyll HSL:ll ennustajan vikaa :Smile:

----------


## hylje

Ei vaadi suuria ennustajanlahjoja katsoa, mit lhtj onnettomuuteen joutuneella vaunulla olisi ollut tuleman. Lienee jostain syyst vaikeaa taikoa korvaavia vaunuja ja mahdollisesti kuljettajia thn aikaan vuodesta.

----------


## trumanb

> Toinen juttu on, ett HSL:n sivuilta nyttisi kokonaan puuttuvan ainakin 67X:n, 68X:n ja aamuylinjojen aikataulut...


67X ja 68X puuttuivat ainakin vain sen takia, koska niit ei liikennity joululoma-aikana.

----------


## aki

Nyt on raitiolinjojen aikatauluihinkin saatu matalalattiavuorot mukaan ja korkeaa vaunua tarkoittava merkint on muutettu muotoon "e= ei matalalattia-ajoneuvo" Onpa vaikeaa kirjoittaa yksinkertaisesti "matalalattiavaunu"

----------


## Samppa

> Nyt on raitiolinjojen aikatauluihinkin saatu matalalattiavuorot mukaan ja korkeaa vaunua tarkoittava merkint on muutettu muotoon "e= ei matalalattia-ajoneuvo" Onpa vaikeaa kirjoittaa yksinkertaisesti "matalalattiavaunu"


Varsinkin, kun raitiovaunu ei ole ajoneuvo :Smile:

----------


## ultrix

> Nyt on raitiolinjojen aikatauluihinkin saatu matalalattiavuorot mukaan ja korkeaa vaunua tarkoittava merkint on muutettu muotoon "e= ei matalalattia-ajoneuvo" Onpa vaikeaa kirjoittaa yksinkertaisesti "matalalattiavaunu"





> Varsinkin, kun raitiovaunu ei ole ajoneuvo


Aivan, raitiovaunu ei ole ajoneuvo tieliikennelain mritelmn mukaan. "Matalalattiavaunusta" tulee mieleen taas raitiovaunut, joten sikli sekn ei ole hyv. "ei matalalattiainen" olisi riittv.

----------


## Elmo Allen

"Ei esteetnt sisnkynti"? Se kertoisi funktiosta eik toteutuksen tekniikasta.

----------


## tislauskolonni

Kun tll on noista HSL:n sivuista, niin ihmettelen tss nyt tllaista Google-haun tulosta. Ensimminen viite vie aivan oikealle sivulle, mutta miksi ihmeess siihen liittyy tllainen teksti:




> Toimistojen muunneltavien vliseinjrjestelmien valmistaja.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Domainissa hsl.fi oli aikaisemmin kyseisiä väliseiniä valmistava HSL Group. Miksi kyseisen sivuston kuvausteksti on edelleen jäljellä, saattaa johtua kahdesta seikasta. Ensinnäkin, Googlen tietokannan päivitys vie aikaa. Toisekseen, HSL ei näytä asettavan webbisivuillaan uuttakaan meta-description-tagia, jolloin Google saattaa joka tapauksessa käyttää vanhaa tekstiä.

----------


## trumanb

Tuokin näemmä muuttanut nimeään kansainväliseen formaattiin. Tunnettiin ennen nimellä Heinolan Seinälinja Oy.

Internet Archiven vanhin löydös sijoittuu vuodelle 2000. Tosin nähtävillä lähinnä vain yläpalkki.

----------


## Lauri Räty

> Toisekseen, HSL ei näytä asettavan webbisivuillaan uuttakaan meta-description-tagia...


Kyselin asiasta täällä talosamme ja meta-tiedot ollaan lisäämässä sivuille.

----------

